# Trad shelf rule



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

What's the IBO interpretation Jono


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

Whats a shelf?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

RJ, it means that you can build up a solid shelf on a metal riser then cover that shelf with a 1/8 thick material.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Cdn-3d said:


> Whats a shelf?


It's what you put your trophys on, if you ever win any [emoji12]


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey BigJono, I'm the rules committee Chairman, and I haven't heard anything about this. Give Mike Martin a shout and find out for sure. [email protected]


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

OK, so it sounds like they are conforming to what a lot of shooters are doing already..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

araz2114 said:


> Hey BigJono, I'm the rules committee Chairman, and I haven't heard anything about this. Give Mike Martin a shout and find out for sure. [email protected]


It may not be true then, just what someone told me. Perhaps it still hasn't been decided.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey BigJono, the proposed rule change was presented at the AGM. There were some concerns/questions from the attendees as well as some letters with regards to the rule. Because there wasn't a definite yes or no and a lot of unanswered questions, the last thing I remember was that the Rules Committee was supposed to take everything from the meeting, and review the rule again. At that time, Mike had stated that nothing was being changed or modified and they would revisit the rule once the committee was able to discuss it again.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

x-quizit said:


> Hey BigJono, the proposed rule change was presented at the AGM. There were some concerns/questions from the attendees as well as some letters with regards to the rule. Because there wasn't a definite yes or no and a lot of unanswered questions, the last thing I remember was that the Rules Committee was supposed to take everything from the meeting, and review the rule again. At that time, Mike had stated that nothing was being changed or modified and they would revisit the rule once the committee was able to discuss it again.


Ok, that makes sense, thanks nice lady


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

araz2114 said:


> Hey BigJono, I'm the rules committee Chairman, and I haven't heard anything about this. Give Mike Martin a shout and find out for sure. [email protected]


Do you know when this will be looked at now then?


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> RJ, it means that you can build up a solid shelf on a metal riser then cover that shelf with a 1/8 thick material.


this ^^makes total sense to me, but I am guy who shot trad(MY definition of trad is not consciously aiming) form a metal riser with a built up shelf simply because I like the feel and weight of metal, and the ability to use limbs made of materials less susceptible to change. shooting trad style with the equipment I used put me into and aiming category which was all good and fine, I competed did ok and enjoyed, till I decided I seriously want to compete and enjoy shooting the bow I like. so I added a few bell and whistles and joined the target folks. too bad I really enjoyed 3D the challenge/people/terrain/events and the metal task of being good at the point and shoot method, but there is too many out there that make it about being the best with the worst equipment. 
point being if we wish the trad class to grow especially with the youth of today, imho, I believe they want to shoot what they like, feels good in the hand, and gives an easy start to enjoyment. guess I could have just said I think the change would be good idea  as possibly if it were in place I may still be shooting 3d maybe.

wayne


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

wanemann said:


> this ^^makes total sense to me, but I am guy who shot trad(MY definition of trad is not consciously aiming) form a metal riser with a built up shelf simply because I like the feel and weight of metal, and the ability to use limbs made of materials less susceptible to change. shooting trad style with the equipment I used put me into and aiming category which was all good and fine, I competed did ok and enjoyed, till I decided I seriously want to compete and enjoy shooting the bow I like. so I added a few bell and whistles and joined the target folks. too bad I really enjoyed 3D the challenge/people/terrain/events and the metal task of being good at the point and shoot method, but there is too many out there that make it about being the best with the worst equipment.
> point being if we wish the trad class to grow especially with the youth of today, imho, I believe they want to shoot what they like, feels good in the hand, and gives an easy start to enjoyment. guess I could have just said I think the change would be good idea  as possibly if it were in place I may still be shooting 3d maybe.
> 
> wayne


Very well said and I agree completely.
I consider myself an archer...not a good one...but an archer nonetheless. 
If you are flinging arrows with a bow and string then we are archers imho. 
It is my observation that a lot of the whining comes from trad guys. 
No sure why they complain all the time but it is what I observe. 
Just look through these threads and you will see what I mean.
You rarely see compound guys taking shots at trad shooters unless in retaliation. 
That being said, I attended a couple "trad only" shoots this year and had an absolute blast!
For anyone who has not shot a trad tournament I highly recommend it. 
Actually seen quite a few compound guys at these shoots as well having a lot of fun. 
Never see any trad guys at other shoot with compounds!
Never see any "compound only" shoots either.
Continuing to attempt to divide archers will accomplish absolutely nothing.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Well said Wayne, that was my point all along, hopefully the rules committee look at the rule and define it that way.
Can't agree with Trad being about subconscious aiming though, that's like unicorns, just a myth [emoji6]


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

hillbilly, in all fairness its a bit harder to have a compound just kicking around or pick one up for fun as they are way more money to possess, personally I would love to have one and attend shoots for fun with one. always hoped to win one at a tourney. I know what you mean about the trad guys good thing is its not all of them, all thing change in time, I know of one really hard core trad guy the got a metal riser and is shooting with a sling or give it a shot anyways. so change is possible.

wayne


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Well said Wayne, that was my point all along, hopefully the rules committee look at the rule and define it that way.
> Can't agree with Trad being about subconscious aiming though, that's like unicorns, just a myth [emoji6]


unconsciously gapping??


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think when I aim Jono.. Wayne can attest to that :wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

guys want a raised rest shoot in ru class that simple....seems only one person here wants the change..as stated before buy a bow that u can shoot off the shelf... MAJORITY of shooters stay within the rule confines...why fix something that is not broken.... imho..I THINK ITS EASIER FOR ONE PERSON TO CHANGE...THAN CHANGE THE WORLD....


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> guys want a raised rest shoot in ru class that simple....seems only one person here wants the change..as stated before buy a bow that u can shoot off the shelf... MAJORITY of shooters stay within the rule confines...why fix something that is not broken.... imho..I THINK ITS EASIER FOR ONE PERSON TO CHANGE...THAN CHANGE THE WORLD....



ted.... more than one I believe....but no worries, change is only required for progress and growth if that's not a goal continue as always no problem, no argument here, as stated I have move one and others will too I assure you. but that's just my thoughts, time will tell.

wayne


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll build the shelf at our new indoor range.... shouldn cost that much, really, when you think about it


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> guys want a raised rest shoot in ru class that simple....seems only one person here wants the change..as stated before buy a bow that u can shoot off the shelf... MAJORITY of shooters stay within the rule confines...why fix something that is not broken.... imho..I THINK ITS EASIER FOR ONE PERSON TO CHANGE...THAN CHANGE THE WORLD....


Hey Ted, I don't give a crap what happens, I just think you are reading the rules wrong and trying to bend them into your view of what Trad should be. I think the rule as it stands covers what many guys already do with their risers but have it mate, you know best.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> guys want a raised rest shoot in ru class that simple....seems only one person here wants the change..as stated before buy a bow that u can shoot off the shelf... MAJORITY of shooters stay within the rule confines...why fix something that is not broken.... imho..I THINK ITS EASIER FOR ONE PERSON TO CHANGE...THAN CHANGE THE WORLD....


And just to set you straight AGAIN Ted, I started this thread originally at the request of one of our section members who shoots a TradTech Titan with a built up shelf in Trad class, not for me. I shoot BB and RU (mostly in Hunter Class) but I might just build up a shelf on my 25" Spigarelli BB riser and go shoot some trad now.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> I don't think when I aim Jono.. Wayne can attest to that :wink:


Lol [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> unconsciously gapping??


Or just gapping [emoji16]


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Cdn-3d said:


> I'll build the shelf at our new indoor range.... shouldn cost that much, really, when you think about it


Why do you want an indoor range anyway, you're too scared to shoot spots [emoji12]
You won't get Ted shooting at your range if you've built a shelf, that's just not trad enough [emoji23]


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

john as I said [ one person] no names where stated this time.. read my last post u where not mentioned..right but u are the only one pursuing it here on at .. seems all the other responses read rule same as me, including stash I think... you might think I am a pain in the ass well I am but not friggin dumb.. you guys have left out centre shot in this discussion.. right.. it is a item that goes hand in hand with a raised rest on a so called trad bow...some of the rules in some organizations do not let your strike plate to be cut past centre..and has to be built up as well..i really do know you can shoot a metal riser with a 1/8 inch build up only...and my Canadian records where shot with a formula rx metal riser.. a lot of the records are gone as I have not shot nationals for 3 yrs to defend them ..think 70 metre still stands though..john what kind of bow is the person in question shooting...maybe we can help him be legal in trad ...and its not a interpretation it says 1/8 inch...I do know that higher the build up gives a cleaner arrow flight as well.. lets let the committee decide..right...


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

and I might buy an indoor bow and start shooting spots now... and btw ,Ted who? and why should I care were he shoots his bow?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Just to be clear... the "rules committee" does not make rulings. We discuss questions about rule changes and rule interpretations. Then we make recommendations to the executive and membership. From there it either goes for more discussion and/or possibly a vote in the case of a rule change. 

I don't have a "dog in this hunt". I can clearly see both sides, as can the rest of the members of the committee. 

Chris


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree Ted, that's why I asked for clarification but I've read and re read it and it really doesn't mention building up of shelf, just the thickness if covering, even you can't argue that. No sure why you mention centre shot, I didn't see that in the OAA rules. 2 of my wooden recurves are cut 5/16" past centre so they not trad enough for you either??? I'm not sure everyone agrees with you Ted but does it matter who agrees with who, the rules committee are looking at it so that's good enough.
For the record, he shoots a 19" Tradtech Titan iLF hunting riser


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

araz2114 said:


> Just to be clear... the "rules committee" does not make rulings. We discuss questions about rule changes and rule interpretations. Then we make recommendations to the executive and membership. From there it either goes for more discussion and/or possibly a vote in the case of a rule change.
> 
> I don't have a "dog in this hunt". I can clearly see both sides, as can the rest of the members of the committee.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I appreciate the response and will pass that on.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Cdn-3d said:


> and I might buy an indoor bow and start shooting spots now... and btw ,Ted who? and why should I care were he shoots his bow?


Just go all in and buy a proper bow, you know you want to [emoji6]


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

john why not just say simple stick on rest..no plunger...same thing...you and I know a built up rest gives cleaner arrow flight..you can see who shoots of the shelf... bottom feather is tattered and worn... and not trad enough for me..i`m about 4 yrs ahead of you..on this I was probably one of the first guys to shoot a metal riser in trad my formula rx ...using chair pads.. I don`t have a problem with a rule change better for all... but you will sort of wiped out a specie here trad off the shelf.. I think and I hope u agree that when rules are written that they are clearly stated and even a small diagram to clarify.. not hard to do as rule books have tons of example pictures... not a pissing match between you and me ...we are both experienced trad shooters ..you more so than me as I am just getting old....I would really like you to attend the pandp tournament..we had 25 trad shooters last year.. and 500 dollars cash for trad shooters..so if that's not trying to promote trad shooting then who is.. Merry Christmas and lets hope the committee makes a clearly explained rule on this whether it is a new or clarified old rule...they could say built up and or a simple stick on rest what do you think.. then we could eliminate ru class and maybe 6 inch stab as well lol lol


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

If stick on chair pads are being used as riser pads then chances are you are not abiding by the rule either. Most of the pads I have seen and used are taller than the 1/8" allowed. also the addition of a wooden match stick under your felt or material will likely put you over the 1/8" allowed. And that match stick could be interpreted as build up of the shelf. And a simple stick on Weather Rest is as trad as it gets. After all the godfather of trad, Fred Bear, used them on his bows since the 60's.

Just saying


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ted, no bad feelings bud, we are just looking at the issue from 2 different sides. I agree it should be sorted and clearly marked down in the rules, one way or the other. The sad thing is, even simple furniture pads would break the rules as you see them, and that's just daft. I honestly don't think the rule needs changing, it just needs clarity, does it mean the same as iBO or not??? I can see the argument for a simple stick on plastic rest and I'd have no problem with that if everyone thought it made sense but leave RU as it is.
I would love to make your shoot Ted, maybe 2015 might be the year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

1/8 of a inch if you trim them to that guys.. don`t assume if you have not seen my equipment which went through tech and got approved and sticker from judge on it...and I don`t use matches either...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

john I guess this issue can`t be changed until next agm and put on agenda as chris stated in his post...procedures of committee...maybe we could put something together for them to incorporate for next years rule book and agm...as you really need trad guys to maybe get proper wording for clarification....not bashing committee as I would never enter compound rulings as out of my field of knowledge totally..


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> 1/8 of a inch if you trim them to that guys.. don`t assume if you have not seen my equipment which went through tech and got approved and sticker from judge on it...and I don`t use matches either...


Nobody said anything about your set up Ted. The example of pads and match sticks was a generalization of set ups that are used and seen being used. And that being said if you truly want trad then let's go to one piece self bows with wood arrows and shot off the hand. Seems to me that is truly trad

Personally think Eric has the idea. Single string no sight, Single string with sight. As they say in open class racing. Run what ya brung

So I am out of this thread. Seems to go in a circular reference every time it is brought up. I for one will not go back to shooting off the shelf. I hunt with my bow and good arrow flight off my stick on rest is much more important than a tournament.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, I'm out too but I did read the rules committee report and recommendations in the front page if the website. That looks to me like they opted for the iBO interpretation or am I reading it wrong??


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I just read that Jon. That is the take I have on it as well


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

oi, too much class divison. too much left to the imagination. Im no trad or recurve guy but i have been reading here to try and get some grasp on the issues faced by single string guys, im a bit confused to say the least haha. So, some of the argument is that building up the shelf of your bow gets better arrow flight correct? SO why would that be against the rules? would seem to me that like buying a compound off the shelf and not being allowed to tune it...lol. BUT maybe i am missing the point of a class named TRAD for that reason, again my knowledge here is limited. 
Not to but in on a thread, but argue me the downfall of a single string unsighted class... like shooting a plunger? shoot one... some kind of jerry rigged drop away? Have at er!... 36 inch front bar and V bars?...well lets be reasonable, but why not?!? lol. just NO sights or sighting system/marks on the riser etc shoot fingers...please no one take this the wrong way, I really want to hear your views.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

john at the meeting things where discussed and committee made a recommendation ,,,but no changes were made and no vote on item. so old rules stand .. I think on oaa web site and stash brought this up in oaa agm thread as well so as we speak item was deferred or put on back burner for now...but 12 inch stab was added to ru class I think..now this is my interpitation of what I read lol lol to make life easier again my opinion why doesn`t oaa adopt ibo rules completely.. would save on printing and research and typing etc etc and also on equipement specs as well..as majority of people here shoot ibo over rest...I think..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, here we go 
Plunger does very little at 3D yardage. I really just use it to set centre shot and clean up a sloppy release. Stabilizers and Vbars etc, now there's the advantage. A heavy 12" stab is worth about 12 points to me. A long Rod and V bars would be worth more.
I like limited classes but to mix BB/RU bows with Trad/Longbows is not that fair. The balance and tuning of a tricked out bow are way better. Just building up a hard shelf of a 25" riser but using no add ons is still fair in trad though. Look at the iBO, my buddy DeWayne shoots trad and can out score the RU boys so it doesn't always matter but you need to decide if your one class will allow string walking too which trad doesn't.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> john at the meeting things where discussed and committee made a recommendation ,,,but no changes were made and no vote on item. so old rules stand .. I think on oaa web site and stash brought this up in oaa agm thread as well so as we speak item was deferred or put on back burner for now...but 12 inch stab was added to ru class I think..now this is my interpitation of what I read lol lol to make life easier again my opinion why doesn`t oaa adopt ibo rules completely.. would save on printing and research and typing etc etc and also on equipement specs as well..as majority of people here shoot ibo over rest...I think..


For 3D I 100% agree Ted. For field I would go WA but that's another story


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

eric reason all the hoopla is because ..trad originally was old stick bows.. fred bear back quivers etc etc.....then guys like myself read the rules ...ok my 600 dollar riser and my carbon foam limbs would shoot 210 fps at 34lbs and 26 inch draw.. no arrow drop..from 20 to 30 yds..or very little..compared to the guys again with the bear or what ever one piece wood recurve shooting maybe 140 fps..we had a definite advantage OVER THE OTHERS...sort of like you wanting your 290 fps max rule ..right with the compounds...there is a distinct advantage to the newer trad set ups ..so they are just trying to even the playing field again like restrictor plates in nascar.. . one of my cheaper bows withwood glass limbs we chronod out at 45 lb limbs and Charles Kelly shot it with his 30 inch draw and light arrow at an amazing 245 fps ... not bad for a 400 dollar recurve hoyt dorado..and I think tinker has that bow now if I remember correctly..so yes us stick and string guys even though we look primitive..play the rule game even more so than the compound guys ..we just look asleep.. why do you think there is such a discussion on this .. the five guys here discussing this all have high tech equipement worth anywhere from500 to 1400 dollars...a pinnacle riser which is a custom riser from Lancaster archery I think rob designed and had built for them and uses ilf fitting limbs 99-1000 dollars a pair of limbs speed is a issue here..etc etc etc..we even shoot x 10 arrows what 45 bucks a piece when fully constructed ..some time look in the quiver of a top trad shooter..4 yrs ago when I had good health and was into it I was one of the first to shoot TRICK carbon shafts redlines not cheap and 3 inch feathers etc etc ..and I definitely had an advantage to the guy with the handful of mixed aluminum shafts in his quiver..or wood shafts..I even got the excellent shooter Joe florent to swing to a metal riser .his new buffalo and Sharon his wife to an excel hoyt riser with hoyt 990 limbs ..less poundage and the rest is history... just a little insight..and suprising enough the long bow class in a lot of organizations has the most print for equipement specs.. go figure..hope not to long winded but a bit of history..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ...why doesn`t oaa adopt ibo rules completely...


It's been pointed out before a number of times, but it's worth repeating. "The OAA" isn't some secret group of Illuminati-like beings meeting behind closed doors to decide to make the shooting rules whatever they want. 

The OAA is *the membership*. If the OAA membership wants IBO rules, we get IBO rules. If the OAA membership wants ASA rules, we get ASA rules. And the only practical way of determining what it is that the OAA membership wants is by a vote at an open meeting where all OAA members are entitled to attend, speak and vote.

In the absence of any concrete evidence that the membership wants rules changed, or any urgent practical requirement to do so, the rules stay the same. Because that's what the membership wants.

You want something changed, you know what you need to do.






Condescending enough for you, Topper?


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bigjono said:


> Ok, here we go
> Plunger does very little at 3D yardage. I really just use it to set centre shot and clean up a sloppy release. Stabilizers and Vbars etc, now there's the advantage. A heavy 12" stab is worth about 12 points to me. A long Rod and V bars would be worth more.
> I like limited classes but to mix BB/RU bows with Trad/Longbows is not that fair. The balance and tuning of a tricked out bow are way better. Just building up a hard shelf of a 25" riser but using no add ons is still fair in trad though. Look at the iBO, my buddy DeWayne shoots trad and can out score the RU boys so it doesn't always matter but you need to decide if your one class will allow string walking too which trad doesn't.


so, a limitation to one 12 inch bar and one finger must touch nock of arrow makes sense, yes? with no limitation on rest?


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Stash said:


> It's been pointed out before a number of times, but it's worth repeating. "The OAA" isn't some secret group of Illuminati-like beings meeting behind closed doors to decide to make the shooting rules whatever they want.
> 
> The OAA is *the membership*. If the OAA membership wants IBO rules, we get IBO rules. If the OAA membership wants ASA rules, we get ASA rules. And the only practical way of determining what it is that the OAA membership wants is by a vote at an open meeting where all OAA members are entitled to attend, speak and vote.
> 
> ...


it must be a tough life being angry at the world all the time...However that post did not read as condescension, so it was a healthy read and appreciated information. Glad you know my name brother, your going to be hearing a lot of it in the coming times.

Ted, im starting to grasp a bit better. I need you five guys especially, seems a wealth of info to be had.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

eric sounds like run what ya brung to me


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Topper1018 said:


> so, a limitation to one 12 inch bar and one finger must touch nock of arrow makes sense, yes? with no limitation on rest?


That limits it to gap shooters and eliminates us string walkers though but no biggie. I shoot mostly Hunter Class now, at 40yd max I'm normally only about 10 points out of 3rd so it's a good test.
I might put an iLF longbow together for trad class this year though, if I can find $1500 for an old stick


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

I think johnny said it right, stick and string sighted and unsighted is all ya need. that being said...
unsighted- any bow/shelf/plunger, as long as nothing aids in aiming this includes stabs, one finger touches the string and same anchor. 
sighted-anything goes match sticks, arrow points, stabs what ever you like that gets you the most points and has you enjoying yourself, there are barebow/ru guys out there that humble a lot of full recurve oly guys. now don't get excited its just one mans vision of how he would run a shoot to include everyone and level the field of play and grow attendance.

those in the know, well know a trad set up can be just as good as one with a metal riser, rest, and plunger,(for 3d purposes)it just harder and usually cost more it all the playing with arrows, same as a bb set up can be just as good as oly set up in the right hands and again for 3d rounds 

wayne


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok ok here goes we get 8 ft of bailer twine and a hatchet ..and we are allowed 20 minuets to make the bow we will shoot for the day ..and 6 turkey feathers and dental floss to tie them on lol lol ..MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, and some whiner will want to use the dental floss to tie one of the feathers to the side of the bow to use as a raised arrow rest....


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ok ok here goes we get 8 ft of bailer twine and a hatchet ..and we are allowed 20 minuets to make the bow we will shoot for the day ..and 6 turkey feathers and dental floss to tie them on lol lol ..MERRY CHRISTMAS


Really Ted? That is a bit ridiculous. We would need at least 45 minutes to make the bow and 9 turkey feathers.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Stash said:


> Yeah, and some whiner will want to use the dental floss to tie one of the feathers to the side of the bow to use as a raised arrow rest....


Oh! Are you shooting trad this year Stash?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> Oh! Are you shooting trad this year Stash?


No, just his mouth off as usual. The world loves a keyboard hero eh


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

rockin_johny said:


> Oh! Are you shooting trad this year Stash?


Naw, I prefer to swim in the big pond


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

check this out, problem solved, look at the pics in the thread, I would have been all over this riser. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2381189 


wayne


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

That's sweet Wayne. Can see a few guys crying over that riser being introduced


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

wanemann said:


> check this out, problem solved, look at the pics in the thread, I would have been all over this riser.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2381189
> 
> ...


Way cool!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I've got one coming already. It's my buddies DeWayne Martin and Cal Smock who are making them


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> I've got one coming already. It's my buddies DeWayne Martin and Cal Smock who are making them [emoji16][emoji16]


figured you have one on the way when I seen his name attached to it, tell him you want to try a lefty one also  wouldn't mind checking it out when you get it. 

wayne


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> figured you have one on the way when I seen his name attached to it, tell him you want to try a lefty one also  wouldn't mind checking it out when you get it.
> 
> wayne


No problem Wayne [emoji16]


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cool ...


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

Yep, well thought out design...very cool


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey thinking outside the box... bow conforms to rules as a production riser ..very nice......if sold by Lancaster same 650 price....??????


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> hey thinking outside the box... bow conforms to rules as a production riser ..very nice......if sold by Lancaster same 650 price....??????


Not sure Ted. They have spoken to Lancaster so it could happen in 2015


----------

